# River levels



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't believe how low the river levels are in both the Mo and Grand. 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

need it bad up here


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It is normal for September to be variably cool, and hot, with low precipitation. It happens almost every year.


----------



## Porch Dog (Mar 13, 2006)

Teknique: Could you post the site you used to get the river charts for the Grand and the Muskegon rivers. I would like to be able to access it for the St. Joe. Thanks Porch Dog


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

I prefer the usgs site...

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv/?site_no=04121970

Sent from my moto g(7) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AllOutdoors42 (Feb 10, 2012)

Was thinking about heading to the Grand for a quick trip this weekend. Is going to be fishable and at what flow rate is it to dangerous to wade? Thank you!


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

For me I find that below 3000 works. 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Big storms with heavy rain this morning (Friday 9/13) in Grand Rapids/Kent County. Whatever the levels are now, they will be higher tomorrow. Shouldn't be too bad, though, because it's mostly moving northeast instead of southeast over the Grand River watershed. May be a lot of debris in the water.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Uh oh, now the "Future" radar shows a significant portion of this system moving southeast. 
I hate to say this, but we could go from drought level to blow out.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like everything up that way is getting blown out, the Mo, has had 4" in the last couple of days, and is up to 3000. The grand is up 3' and running at almost 5000 CFS. Big Man is up to 2500, and the PM is almost 1100. Not looking good for the weekend. I saw a post on FB that there is a big tree across the PM just up stream of Duck Island.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

The water level on the Maple has gone up 2' this week. I'm guessing the Grand will be going up and getting muddy.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I got a spot I have to fish for some coho this week. This is the water I needed to get them their. Fish on...


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

AllOutdoors42 said:


> Was thinking about heading to the Grand for a quick trip this weekend. Is going to be fishable and at what flow rate is it to dangerous to wade? Thank you!


below Ionia ,its up pretty good.Portland area is up a bit,but not clouded.checked a few places.GR up big time..dont really know what area you are asking about.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

low in portland


----------



## #1 Gun (Dec 9, 2017)

Anyone know if the Muskegon is fishable? --- High, muddy, etc.? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks for the input. Tight lines out there!!


----------



## rftech (Sep 28, 2009)

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/area.php?wfo=GRR&hydro_type=0&hsa_type=1
This link will allow you to look at the levels on many rivers, The muskegon is at least 1/2 a foot lower than last week, and appears to be coming down. I think where I go on the MO it will be ok.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I think the grand is perfect except for all the leaves


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

the river is in great shape still has leaves n some weed die off, but it's the grand, n u can git away from the leaves, o ya the steel r biting also, good luck,, go gitum


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It's about to get a cleanout. lol


----------

